# Lake Macquarie weekend - Cancelled until later date



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll be in it for a fish and some drinks afterwards. Problem is IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m booked out on a week down the snow from 23rd Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 30th. If any time before or after let me know.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Michael, definite expression of interest. May only be part of the weekend due to kids sport, or I may only make a day trip out of it.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Gatesy,

An expression of interest here also. My girlfriends parents live in Warners Bay, so I might pop up to them for the weekend, leave the girlfriend catching up with them and join you boys for a fish! Where do you launch from?

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gidday Gatsey,

I am also interested in the chance for a fish. I will be staying at Catherine Hill Bay hoping to get a crack at the coal loader if the westerly is up and the waves are small enough (oh and if I can summon the courage :? ). I won't need accomodation but certainly the chance to get together with you gents for a fish is appealing indeed.

RobbieAus I am also Lane Cove. You must be just around the corner. I will PM you as I am interested in where you got your shark shield.

Cheers,

John


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey JT,

I'm very close to Linley Cove, and launch mostly from the boat ramp there, although it was closed last time I was there. I ordered the Shark Shield directly from the manufacturer, http://www.sharkshield.com, but I think I remeber seeing something about getting a deal through AKFF.

Talk soon,
Robbie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll never understand the female mind.

Wife received an SMS the other day from a friend to invite her up to Norah Head for the weekend. Instantly I say go. She prevaricates. Go I say. Not sure. Then the fatal mistake. I say go, I'm thinking of going up to Lake Mac the following weekend. That does it she says, I won't go!

I'll come up for a fish Sunday morning. Please PM details, Gatesy.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Whatever you cookup. Just let me know when and where you'll be launching. I'll be happy enough to launch from your backyard and drift around dragging a gulp and casting other lures for bream and lizards


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

When you say closer to the entrance Gatesy do you mean the entrance to the lake? My preference is for the tailor.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

The boys at the fisherman's warehouse maybe able to shed some light on where the tailor are running (they should be prepared to share the info). What sort of lure and at what depth would you run for the tailor Gatsey? I have had success with the SX-40s but they don't actually dive as deep as they should in 3 meters of water to really fly past the tailor. Interested in your thoughts.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fishing Monthly Newcastle Report 14/7 said:


> Two jewfish over 15kg were caught in the lake early this week, not sure of the location. Some visiting families have had easy success with the tailor trolling process. Two families with a tribe of kids came into our store on Wednesday holding a bucket with six healthy tailor from 1.2kg-1.6kg. They had been in the day before to purchase some lures and get the good oil. The first question they asked on Wednesday was Ã¢â‚¬ËœCan you clean and fillet these for us?Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ We all looked at each other with the same thoughts Ã¢â‚¬â€œ that these guys obviously havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t done this before and that the fish must be thick! So John filleted the fish for them and kept the frames for next time he goes fishing and the families were over the moon. Wangi Point was the spot at 10am so the fish are there for the taking.
> Still plenty of salmon off the local beaches as well as the odd tailor, best times have been in the mornings.
> The luderick scene has been a little quiet on the ocean rocks and in the lake.
> Some bream being caught in Swansea channel .


Wangi Point sounds good. Reports comes from The Fisherman's Warehouse at Mark's Point.

I'll be trolling some Rapala CD Magnum's for tailor and salmon in Middle Harbour on Sunday. Will let you know how they go.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds like a good weekend guys.

if pigs sprout wings, hell freezes over and I manage to get a weekend leave pass I'd love to join you.....but I'm not holding my breath.. :roll:


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi all

Seems its going to be a sunny fishing weekend.

I would like to join you if you are going for a fish in the sea, at Catherine Hill Bay / coal loader /Islands. Please drop an email exactly where & when to meet you.

I have been fishing and rowing alone around Newcastle / Nobbys. I have caught tailor, salmon and tuna upto 3kg around Nobbys.

I havent found anyone around to row with me in the sea, because of the...sharks.

Thanks
Gamefisher


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Game Fisher.

Interested to know how you have been targeting your catch.

PS I won't be able to make it at all this weekend. Good luck Guys.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Guys
> 
> There have been some late cancellations due to family committments (totally understandable) and the numbers had dwindled to the point were we had one "confirmed lock-in". For this reason i have cancelled the trip and will attempt to organise another such trip later on in the year or perhaps early next year.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience


mate dont be sorry - at least you're trying to get a few members together! it's all us other slackasses who can't get OUR acts together that should be sorry!

a trip later in the year sounds good. 8)


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Peril said:


> Welcome Game Fisher.
> 
> Interested to know how you have been targeting your catch.
> 
> PS I won't be able to make it at all this weekend. Good luck Guys.


Hi Dave/Peril

I normally troll/ drift lures and/ or bait, but prefer bait & teasers, bait has the biggest success rate.(Teasers-Similar to feathers)
I will show you what I use when we go for a row. (I will have spare for you as well)

When are we planing to have an Sydney/ Port Stephens/ Newcastle / up to Foster fishing competition/ get to gether, then we all meet each other?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Gamefisher,

Sounds like you can teach us a bit about chasing the big pelagics. I'm keen to get out once I've changed yaks - the Tempo II is not suited.

As for a Sydney/Central Coast/Lower North coast social, there is always a few of us up for it, other commitments permitting. We had a weekend at Forster in May that was a lot of fun and weekends at Glenbawn and St Clair earlier that were also enjoyed.

Perhaps once we've sorted out the AKFF comp rules, we can have a weekend coincident with the comp. Something that gives us a go inshore with a fallback to an estuary in case of bad conditions would be the go. Feel free to suggest location and times.

BTW, I'm also happy to go south so if someone wants to organise something south of Sydney I will try to make it. I enjoy trying new waters and every part of the coast is unique.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Please keep me posted when you plan a weekend away. I would enjoy the outing, in any location. I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t organize anything because I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t now the best spots or camping sites. I have been to Seal rocks and hopefully this summer I am going to catch somethingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ slim and sporty: _fish._


----------

